# Heat stroke



## Bigtbbq (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes sir my friend Hydrate or Die........ Hope you feel much better!!!!!!
T.G.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep, been there done that. I got myself in a pickle once, was 111F out that day, and I didn't have enough water and had no honey in the truck. I was unloading a load of brush and ran out of water. I got so weak I could barely stand. Started eating tic-tacs that were in the truck for energy. I just knew I was going to die a stupid death. I started begging for someone to help me, and finally got one of the dump workers to do it for me for $100. While he was working at it, I quit sweating, got dry heaves, and vision was darkening. He got it done and took me to the water supply they had there for the workers. I drank a quart and filled my thermos, and was able to drive home. By the time I got home, all was well. I learned a scary lesson that day, and always have water with me and honey in the truck at all times for energy when needed. 

I really hate having to learn lessons the hard way, but am so thankful I made it home alive that day!


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Bjorn, you might try to take it easy tomorrow too!!! that heatstroke takes a tole on you!!! Keep drinking to get caught up until you pee clear!!!
Glad your still w/ us!


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Yes, please do take care. I've lost friends to HS because they didn't hydrate and take breaks. I usually get heat exhaustion (I'm a big guy to and above 50 degrees I start melting) and after a while I'm okay. 

Oh yeah, Zane is right. Your body has literally been through hell and you need time for organs and your other innards to recover. Take it easy tomorrow.


----------



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

A good reminder, BjornBee.

In addition to replacing sugars in your system, you also need to replace vital salts that your body has lost through perspiration. Adding some table salt (sodium) to your drinking water or Kool-Aid will help go a long way to keeping you hydrated and keeping your electrolytes in balance.

Also, a warning to Gatorade drinkers: Consuming a large bottle of Gatorade in one chug can swing your electrolyte levels dangerously the other direction, especially when you're over worked and thirsty. This huge influx of electrolytes can cause cramping, headaches and nausea. The solution is to sip or casually drink throughout the day and, of course, not let your body get dehydrated in the first place.

Good reminders, everyone.

DS


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

Make sure you ALSO take some SALT pills. When you sweat you loose LOTS of salt.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Been there, done that, and it's pretty scary. Way back in the early 90's but remember it vividly, during my bee inspecting days. Heat index (combination of temperature & humidity) was 114, working a yard alongside a row of pine trees, so absolutely NO breeze whatsoever. Same symptoms when I got done with the yard, had stopped sweating, headache, & on the verge of woofing. Laid down in the shade for awhile with LOTS of cool water going down the inside and applied on the outside, until I felt good enough to get up & call it a day.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Water won't do it. It helps, but won't replentish what you dish. You have to replace the sodium and the potassium. Those are the 2 main electrolytes in the body. If its gonna bee a hot day. Start the day with some orange juice or apple. Those are the biggest in potassium. Then take some power aid with you. The potassium and sodium and B vit's in it will help alot.

O- And remember. If you don't stay hydrated. And take a trip to the E.R. You will get two I.V's of Saline. "Salt Water" "Sodium"


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Thats a big problem in this business, we are working throughout the hottest days in summer, in suits, or a hot honeyhouse. Easy for someone to say take during a heat wave, to take the week off, but a week off , even a day, is one to make up later,

My wife sends poweraid by the gallon, works wonders, drink lots all the time. Seems to work well for us,

Often wonder if there is a better suit than those darn heavey cotton ones we wear here.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Now think for one moment about our soldiers in Iraq and Afghanistan. They do this day in and day out... I think that I read that they consume up to 5 gal/day.

Rule of thumb, drink enough fluid so that you must pee once every 1-2 hrs.

Fuzzy


----------



## bigbore (Feb 25, 2008)

*heat stroke*

as for our guys in afganistan, been there done that.......Desert Storm vet.... the biggest problem is that I can't stand to drink enough water, gotta have taste in it. I try to have a quart of gaterade every hour. but you likely won't feel like doing too much today, and that is to be expected....like they said"your body has just been through he## and it will let you know it... I know you can't afford to take the day off, but once you have had a heat stroke they say you are more likely to have another.... so bee careful, your body can only take so much


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Club soda, Ice, and Concord grape juice. And lots of it. 

Thats been my hydration beverage of choice this summer.
My wife turned me on to it.
I sometimes get dehydrated often as I don't really get thirsty.
I don't know why, but I usually don't get thirsty till I'm completely
dehydrated. I used to force myself to drink lots of water when
working hard in the summer. I like water fine and thats all I usually
drink normally, well except tea in the morning and beer at evening. 
But since I've started on Club soda, Ice, and Concord grape juice, 
I'm highly encouraged to stay well hydrated.
No added HFCS, its cold, refreshing, has vitamins, some salts of some
sort, and its fizzy.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

well most of the time it seems that the temperatue here is always 100+. my beverages of choice are cool water and gatoraid. also drink before, during and after a workout and if possible schedule work in the early morning and late evening hours.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

i'm a skinny guy, and i have trouble with heat and sun.

although i do enjoy the taste of salt, i grew up in a house where we salted nothing (heart disease in the family...and kosher meat is already salted). it wasn't until later in life that i developed a taste for the stuff.

when i was in highschool, i rode a bicycle across the country. in the middle i felt awful, and ended up in an emergency room (rode there under my own power). i was simply dehydrated, took the recomended salt tablets, and was much better.

more recently, when we were in arizona working with dee in april, i had the same problem. dee suggested that i carry a little bag of table salt. throughout the day, i'd eat a little here and there, and it again, solved the problem.

deknow


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Ventilated bee suits help a lot too. I do much better now that I have one.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Very similar thing happened to me once. I was working the home yard and suddenly couldn't focus very well. I felt like I was moving in slow motion and felt as if I was starting to pass out. I stumbled back to the house (100yds) leaving a couple of hives wide open. It hit me that fast. I was at the point where I felt that if I didn't go that second I wouldn't make it.

I got inside and my wife could tell something was wrong. I had a hard time concentrating. I had a hard time even communicating to her how I was feeling. All I wanted to do was lay down. Then came severe headaches etc. I know I was in the house for a few hours before I felt well enough to go close up the hives. Came back in and laid down for most of the rest of the day.

From that point on, I got a camelbak backpack that holds 107oz of beverage that I can wear under my bee jacket. It has a tube that I run up into my veil and I can take a drink whenever I feel like it without having to stop working. I typically fill the whole thing up with ice and then add gatorade or water. It stays cold for a long time. Its made all the difference. On a really hot day I drink the whole thing. I still keep an extra water bottle in the truck. Even if it's hot its still liquid and I've drank hot water before just to rehydrate after getting back in the truck. I've not been dehydrated since. I still get hot but haven't felt sick.


----------



## John Gesner (Dec 17, 2005)

*Do Not Take Salt Tablets*

Do NOT take salt tablets unless prescribed by your doctor. ESPECIALLY at "our age"... 

Drink 16-32 ounces of cool fluids per hour while working in high heat. Sports drinks or juices. Do not drink alcohol. Avoid caffeine.

You did the right thing by taking a cool shower to reduce your core temp. Without sweat evaporating on your skin to remove heat, your body cannot effectively get rid of heat and your core temp will rise.

Oh, and one thing about clothing... In the winter, the worst fabric you can wear is cotton, since it will hold persperation against your body and make you colder no matter how much you wear. In the summer, cotton is your BEST choice for the same reasons.

Glad you're OK. Got myself into trouble riding a motorcycle in the desert once. Could have really been in trouble if I hadn't found shade and water to spray on my skin...

http://www.bt.cdc.gov/disasters/extremeheat/faq.asp


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...although advice from a physican can't hurt, i find it hard to believe that there is much danger in eating a few salt tablets in a day for anyone that is not avoiding sodium for a specific reason.

the tabs are (i think) 600mg each, and the usda recommends 2400/day. i never eat that much salt in my normal diet. there is no question that in a sweaty situation you need more than this.

of course if you are on a low sodium diet for a specific reason, this must be taken into account.



deknow


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

This same thing happened to me at the end of a road race. i was running, and felt really sick. My sister, who was running with me just kept encouraging me. I should have stopped running. i wasn't sweating, and started to get the chills. It was definitely 90+ degrees out. I later did some research and found out that when you are overheated and get to the chills you're in bad shape. 

Thanks for sharing your story, and it's really good advice for people to make sure they stay hydrated.


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

When you get your minerals out of whack, try drinking Pedialite (or a generic version). It is for young kids who are at risk of being dehydrated from being sick. Not the best tasting stuff, but it gets your electrolytes back in balance.


----------



## John Gesner (Dec 17, 2005)

deknow said:


> ...although advice from a physican can't hurt


Well, THAT's an interesting statement.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>...although advice from a physican can't hurt

My experience varies...


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

one does not have to put all advice into action...and although doctors are far from always right (or even close), many people's lives are improved and saved by consulting with physicians every day. it's up to the individual to decide what advice from what doctors are worth following.

deknow


----------



## zzub (Apr 5, 2008)

For long periods in the beeyard you could wear a camelback under your beesuit. 

Also a spray bottle filled with water is great way to cool your face, head and neck on really hot days.

And it really helps to put a little something in your water, even if it is just a squeeze of lemon. There is also a gatorade type product called recharge, that is all natural, basically fruit juice and sea salt.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

I learned about heat stoke years ago when supervising and
managing a team shaking bees in Georgia.

The amusing thing here is that some of the symptoms of 
impending heat stroke overlap the symptoms of *Anaphylaxis,
*so one has to play a little game show with one self, and
all the questions are very high-value questions.
But yeah, water is good and minimal protective gear is
another. A few stings are less problem than heat stoke,
which is why I've never owned a bee suit.

Salt tablets can be _*deadly*_ in this environment as pointed
out by at least one other poster. Doctors can be a big
help, as they went to medical school and we didn't.

Note that those being dismissive of medicine are also
generally dismissive of science in general, so it is no
surprise that they would ignore educated medical advice.


----------



## John Gesner (Dec 17, 2005)

deknow said:


> one does not have to put all advice into action...and although doctors are far from always right (or even close), many people's lives are improved and saved by consulting with physicians every day. it's up to the individual to decide what advice from what doctors are worth following.deknow



Well said...


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I never drink enough water, never have, still don't. For some odd reason I also don't like ice in my drinks preferring fridge temps or warmer. Really cold drinks make my throat constrict and I get the feeling of suffocation.

That said, when I was in my late forties I was working in the garden during a typical 100+ summer day, heat never bothered me before but on that day I suffered a heat stroke. Now I can't endure the heat like I used to, I have to be more careful and force myself to drink liquids. It's also the reason I bought a Camelback to freeze and wear before I go out on a really hot day, and the number one reason to have a Golden Bee suit.

Heat stroke is a life changing event.


----------



## aszalan (Sep 16, 2007)

X2 on using a camelback, I found out the advantages of using one while doing a century bicycle ride in nebraska years ago.


----------



## olympic (Aug 20, 2006)

*Heatstroke*

I cannot believe that all you beekeepers have not suggested some honey in the water you drink - we have had all the advertisements for every company under the sun!!! 
You should be all ashamed of yourselves for leaving your own product out of making water taste nice.
Be sweet!
Oly.


----------



## JustBob (Jul 22, 2005)

The Camelback is a great idea. I had not thought of that. I work in wildland firefighting and our safety and medical officers recommend using a 4:1 ratio mix of water to gatorade type stuff. Drinking water is great but you also have to add in the electrolytes.


----------



## Charles Roberts (Jun 30, 2007)

I pour water over my bee suit. Just wet your back, chest and arms. The water evaporating keeps me cooler.

Have a nice day
Charles


----------



## beehoppers (Jun 16, 2005)

Your symptoms sound a lot like mine that turned out to be Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

OUCH! hope you have recovered-bad stuff! good luck,mike


----------



## Sarge (Jun 26, 2006)

When I was in the service we had to mark the uniforms of anyone who had ever had a heat injury like that. The next time it will happen quicker and with less effort. For some reason the body never quite gets over heat damage.
Carry lots to drink and a gallon or so to dump on yourself if you stop sweating again. The key is to get that temperature down again before shock sets in.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I did not know that heat stroke had long lasting impact. I know it impacted me, becuase it scared the crap out of me. (Not to worry...I've been told I have lots!  ) I will definately think about always having extra water or juice on hand. The stories have been interesting. Thank you.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

After a first time issue with true heat stress, as you have had, It is usually easier for the monkey to get on your back next time around !

Take care!!!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

BjornBee said:


> , becuase it scared the crap out of me. (Not to worry...I've been told I have lots!  ) .


Yes BB, tell us something we don't know.

Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## Mike the Rookie (Apr 11, 2008)

zzub said:


> For long periods in the beeyard you could wear a camelback under your beesuit.
> 
> Also a spray bottle filled with water is great way to cool your face, head and neck on really hot days.
> 
> And it really helps to put a little something in your water, even if it is just a squeeze of lemon. There is also a gatorade type product called recharge, that is all natural, basically fruit juice and sea salt.


Gotta jump on this bandwagon. Fill with ice, water and a lemon cut into quarters. And remember to make a conscious effort to drink at at least a certain rate. Counting on your thirst to tell you when to drink will get you in deep trouble. 

I only work one hive, but I have to work in the elements for my job, often with protective equipment. For the exposure windows you guys are talking about that involve several hours in 100+ degree weather, under full body suits, one camelback probably isn't gonna do it, so have a refill ready. Don't poison yourself by drinking too much water, though (it happens). A good guidepost mentioned earlier is that urine should be frequent, and "Clear and Copious". 

Finally, remember to rest in the shade often. Drinking fluids is only one method of regulating your core temperture. With the gear you are wearing, it might not be enough. 

It comes right back to respecting nature and what it can do to us.


----------



## whiskeytripping (Nov 16, 2012)

One thing that helps big time is bring you some 1/2 pickle juice and 1/2 tomato juice mixed up in a old water bottle, after 2 or 3 waters drink that, is will replace the salts and give you energy. Of coarse you have to like pickle/tomato juice. It might sound weird but it works good. 

My biggest problem is when im doing a bee removal and cannot drink through my ultra breeze bee suit. Im covered with honey and have about 500 bees at all times trying to get in. Im thinking about a small camelback pack to go on under my bee suit so i can drink some cool water without getting ate up myself


----------



## Margali (Jul 20, 2013)

X3million on the camelback. Also you can buy cooling vests that have ice pack inserts. Haven't had to use either beekeeping but I used to work at an oil refinery in Texas. A nomex (fire retardant) suit is super hot and can't be ventilated. Cooling vests were mandatory in summer and they would buy you a camelback.


----------



## whiskeytripping (Nov 16, 2012)

I also work in the oilfield, luckily our FR clothes are not the NOMEX, but jeans and shirt that are FR rated, and yes all that gets hot. As far as pads, did get a chilly pad wich is a sponge type membrane that REALLY works well


----------



## John D. (Sep 5, 2007)

Emergen-C which you can get at Wal-Mart, cooconut milk & pedialite can help. I mix a packet of Emergen-C in my bottle of water before I go out & again every 3 hours or so. When I was first advised of this I couldn't believe the difference it made. Don't have to drink as much water & only feel whipped instead of half dead. I do wish I owned the company.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm glad I read this. I got superheated a couple times this summer because I would get wrapped up in working on stuff and got very thirsty. I didn't get heat stroke but I got very dehydrated. I should get a camelbak backpack or at least be bit more careful in the future. It's easy for me to get to working bees and lose track of time. I'm glad that you are okay BjornBee. Your post is a good one in relation to beekeeping safety.


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

I wish I had read these comments before last Friday as I had tried to get a few eggs on a frame to put in a queenless hive. Problem was it was around 103 degrees here in Las Vegas and I mistakenly thought I could do it faster and lalso left my wrist skin exposed. After picking up two or three frames that the comb fell out of the bees got pretty upset and then the smoker burlap was out so I had no smoke until someone brought me more . In the meantime I was getting stung on the wrists about fifty or a hundred times but I think due to age 78 I found it really didn't hurt or bother me much so I wasn't too concerned. Coundn"t find eggs and decided I couldn't keep damaging the combs so much so took one with brood and some open cells but due to glasses dropping off couldn't seeif eggs or not but didn't think so Got so hot sweating a great deal and felt a little dizzy but wanted to first close up both hives before stopping. Felt a little dizzy and thought I better get on hands and knees before passed out. about ten feet to door and by time got to door felt so hot I thought I had to get my suit off and get some fresh air.Fortunate people helping me but then I went into some kind of shock, frothing at the mouth and shaking. Someone called the 911 and though the hospital is only about four blocks away I guess I was as red as a tomato or purple and about died . They gave me shots to stop swelling. I felt very good the next day but they wouldn't let me come home until 10 Am today and then I didn't get out of the hospital until 3PM. Now the doctor says I need to get rid of the bees as I am alergic to them I don't know if he is right but I will try to learn much more about it. He claims all doctors will tell me the same thing. He did figure I had more than two hundred stings but I think maybe more and believe it was a reaction to too many bee stings rather than being alergic to bees but I now would like to hear from others. The moral to this story may to don't take a chance on loosing your life just to finish some task and protect your self from stings even if it doesn't hurt much. Now I wonder if I'll ever find this page again as I got here in trying to learn how to post a new subject.


----------



## bemocked (May 25, 2013)

samoadc said:


> Now I wonder if I'll ever find this page again as I got here in trying to learn how to post a new subject.


If you click on your name at the top of this page (where it says "welcome samoadc") it will take you to your profile page, on the left there is a link to a list of all the posts you have made - if you can't remember where you ade a post


----------



## Margali (Jul 20, 2013)

whiskeytripping said:


> I also work in the oilfield, luckily our FR clothes are not the NOMEX, but jeans and shirt that are FR rated, and yes all that gets hot. As far as pads, did get a chilly pad wich is a sponge type membrane that REALLY works well


 Dow had blue nomex overalls. The few times we had contractors show up in the FR jeans and shirts they got REALLY tired of us wandering over to ask if they were FR.


----------

